# Brix's hydro LED grow tutorial



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 13, 2015)

This will be a bit of a different grow journal. In this trail you will find a complete tutorial from setup to flower. 

So, a little about the green thumb. I've been growing for seven years now, started off dropping bag seed outdoors in my back yard, and just watering! Well we all know how that turns out! So I began to do what I do whenever I get interested in something, my passion grows, and I feed it with knowledge. I've read many books on how to grow marijuana. Looking back now, not everything was great info, but through trial and error, stumbling upon this site, and interacting with, and stalking many of the phenomenal growers here, I have had great success, and learned a wealth of great info on growing MJ! My main focus has always been organic soil grows. I used 600w MH/HPS lights for flower. T5's for veg. I've always grown in a sealed room with co2 enrichment. 

Here's where things get crazy. I recently moved and my new place does not allow me to mix super soils and brew ACT's. So I've evolved into hydroponics, and also I am switching my lighting to LED! I will still be vegging with my T5.

My equipment:
4 400w Mars hydro II LED's
Apollo 4x4x80 grow tent
4' 8 bulb T5ho flouros
Turbokloner t24 aeroponic cloner
440 cfm centrifigal inline fan
24x16 carbon filter
50 gal dehumidifier
20lb co2 bottle with hydro farm regulator 
CAP XGC-1e complete growroom controller
Central HVAC
3x3 ebb and flow flood table
390 gph submersible pump
Air pump and air stone
40 gallon resovoirs 
Ph meter 
Tds meter

Nutrients and additives:
Advance nutrients jungle juice 3 part(grow,micro,bloom)
Hygrozyme
Bloombastic
Super thrive
H202 
Olivia's cloning solution
Olivia's cloning gel
General hydroponics ph up and down
Cal mag

Strains: 
Barneys farm critical kush
Barneys farm blue cheese
Delicious seeds sugar black rose 
Dutch passion Mazar auto

I will be putting the pics up as I go. I have absolutely nothing but a room at this moment. I will be demonstrating every step fully detailed with pics along the way! Hope everyone enjoys the ride! It should be interesting! Happy trails, and please be patient as I have a full time job as well, and will be doing all updates in the evenings after work.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, green hydro mojo to you!  Sounds very fun to me. I really like my LED's. What sold me is the geranium in the grow room. She has never looked so good. Bit of a learning curve for me in the manicuring of the plants for LED, but i am getting better at that. 

Thanks for the journal, i will bring popcorn.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks rose, this one promises to be a fun one!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

OH yeah! Can't wait to compare notes! :aok:

Tell me, how do you like the smell of the Bloombastic? It's my absolute favorite smell out of every additive I use!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> OH yeah! Can't wait to compare notes! :aok:
> 
> Tell me, how do you like the smell of the Bloombastic? It's my absolute favorite smell out of every additive I use!



Well, I just smelled it for the first time, it does smell pleasant! So wait....you've smelled all of your nutes?...that's a little strange.:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

You haven't smelled all your nutes and additives? 

That's a little strange


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

LOL--if you are growing organic, that is not always a pleasant thing to do...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 15, 2015)

....not always pleasant with chem either HAHAH!  :rofl: 

:aok: But indeed, organic.. BLEH!! hah! I used some Rhizotonic this last run, and that stuff smells exactly like fish guts! hah!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking forward to watching your grow Highbrix!


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 15, 2015)

In line to watch the show.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

:lama:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I've been putting in long hours at work, so I havnt progressed on my room, lol. But sat. And sun. Are my days for sure. Check back for pics!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2015)

It is so unfortunate when work interferes with our hobby.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 17, 2015)

Work ? Work ? I thought that cuss words were not allowed on MP. Sorry, us old retired farts used that cuss word too many times. Now we can set back and watch. Work, stop cussin` at us and grow, grow, grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Pullen up a chair.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 18, 2015)

So, I had a lot more on my plate then I imagined! I've finally got things all squared away in my room, like I still had boxes in there with stuff in it that was never unpacked from the move three months ago! Lol got it all sorted and went through all my grow stuff, bought some large wire shelves and stocked it with all my nutes and tools. Tomorrow I will put together the tent and ebb and flow table and finally have some pics to post! This is gonna be a long journal packed with pics and step by step how to instructions. Hopefully someone will find it helpful when setting up a grow for the first time. I know I do better with pics and instructions when I'm trying to learn something new! So stay tuned folks!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Pulling up a chair Brix, get your grow on man :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

So here's where the tent will be erected. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry about the sideways pics, but here's the tent erected. I have to figure out how to flip these pics. I'm using my iPad. It also won't let me upload more than one pic! Anyone's help is appreciated! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Inside the tent. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

Help? Frame your picture sideways so it's composed the way you want it to come out since you can not seem to rotate (in other words, take the pic sideways not up vertical. aka sideways not up and down  )  But, I'm pretty sure there's a "rotate" option in there somewhere that you're just missing. 

Beyond that, I wish you luck my friend! Lookin' like a good tent, do you like it? Is it what you were hoping for?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

More to come!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes it has zero light leaks. It's strong. Doesn't smell. Metal corner brackets. I'm super happy with it. The price was the best part. Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, so I did some more work in my room, too tired to upload the pics right now. It'll have to wait till tomorrow. 

I am going to have to adjust the hangers on my led's in order to maintain the 24 inch rule, and have room for the plants to grow. Once I get through this round I'll be cloning so I'll be able to run smaller plants. I'll be taking about 7 inches out of the wires, and re-looping them. That will still give me the eleven inches I need to put my filter up high and all four lights. 

Glad I'm running short strains. Not sure about the auto though, but don't really care about that one much either! 

I also have to figure out how I am gonna hang my controller up in there. I'm gonna have to mount it to a board and hang it from chain I guess. I'm worried how this tent will hold all the weight!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's easy to make a little stand out of 1 inch pvc pipe and some elbows........ 

:bong:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> It's easy to make a little stand out of 1 inch pvc pipe and some elbows........
> 
> :bong:


yeah, that's a great idea! Thanks


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

So here is a flood table stand I made out of 2 inch pvc. I made it previously so I don't have pics of building it, but you get the idea! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

40 gal. Reservoir slides under the stand nicely with a couple of inches of clearance between the flood  and the top of the reservoir. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Now we need to install the ebb and flow kit onto the flood table. Notice the two dimples in the flood tray. This is where we will drill two holes 1 1/4", using a hole saw in a power drill. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry about the pics, the lighting in that room is very poor! The dimples are at the top center in the rectangle area.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is the holes aw chucked into the drill in case you don't know what one looks like! Lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

This is what it looks like drilled out. Take care to clean the plastic burrs off of the edges of these holes with a sharp razor knife. You want a good seal when you install the ebb and flow kit. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 22, 2015)

lol...... my 3x3 table sits on a pvc frame I built with 1.5 inch pvc........ can put a 45 gallon home depot tote under it........ very similar to yours.
:48:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

The short one is the flood side. It has a 1/2" connector on the bottom for the 1/2" tubing you see here. It will later be connected to the submersible pump in the reservoir. The taller one is the overflow side in order to control the depth of the flood. I have two risers on this one, add as many as needed to get the level of flood desired. It has a 3/4" connector on the bottom and gets the 3/4" tubing you see here, and will hang into the reservoir and all overflow water and nutes will dump back into the reservoir. When the flood cycle is done the water in the flood table will drain back through the flood side and back into the reservoir through the submersible pump in the reservoir. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 22, 2015)

Loving that res Brix! Good stuff man :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Here they are installed. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

So here is the submersible pump. We need to make a drip system for the seedlings to top feed them while the roots are small and cannot reach the water level in the flood table. Then when the seedlings get larger we will switch over to the flood table and eliminate the drip system. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

In order to make the drip system we'll be using 1/4" tubing, and 1/4" tee fittings. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

I use a 9" piece of tubing and a tee, to make a drip ring like this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Using a 1/8" drill bit carefully drill five holes on one side of the tubing like this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Attach the 1/2" tubing to the submersible pump on one side and a 8 outlet drip manifold on the other like this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Loving that res Brix! Good stuff man :aok:



Thanks man, you know what I had to go through to get that thing, but it is sweet!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Next, we need to make leads from the manifold to the drip ring long enough to reach the pots. When it's all assembled it will look like this. I call her medusa! :lmao: then we'll put the pump back in the reservoir. The manifold just sits in the flood table and the drip rings will be secured to the net pots with a piece of wire, bread tie, or even a zip tie. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

I started to hang my lights, when I realized I need to shorten the hangers, I'll simply cut cables down 7" and make a new loop using a crimp on ferrul and stop. This will buy me some more room to grow! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Now I'll put the flood table on the stand. And lay medusa in it. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a better look at what it looks like. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

So I finally got my tracking number for my seed purchase from the attitude to work on USPS website. I ordered my seeds on 4-11. They sent me an email with a tracking number and a shipping confirmation on 4-13. It took til today for it to track the package. It kept saying not found! Well today it worked and my package is in the states and is in transit to my state now. I should get them tomorrow or the next day! Doing the happy dance! I can't wait to get growing again! :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Stay tuned folks, I have plenty more to do! Oh and I will be growing in hydroton, and will be germinating in rapid rooters! Just FYI.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 22, 2015)

Great start to a marvelous journal :aok: 

Also, for the hangers... I just doubled them up. Double the strength and MUCH quicker / easier of a fix than making new loops. Just IMO  

View attachment LEDHangersTall (1 of 3).JPG


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Great start to a marvelous journal :aok:
> 
> Also, for the hangers... I just doubled them up. Double the strength and MUCH quicker / easier of a fix than making new loops. Just IMO



Awesome idea! Thanks again doc!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 23, 2015)

Curious why you choose to top feed over bottom feed?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

He's top feeding till their roots get to where they need to be.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 23, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Curious why you choose to top feed over bottom feed?



Yeah I'm just top feeding while they're small, say two weeks, then bottom feeding the whole way! Look forward to having you around this journal to pick your brain through this pj. I am a led virgin, so I'm hoping to learn a lot from you!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 23, 2015)

Top feeding can certainly be done, but you add the risk of rotting seedlings by keeping the medium too wet towards the top of the pot.

I have found over the years it is best to have roots grow in to your food rather than force feed a seedlings not quite ready.

What medium have your chosen to use in this project?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think he is growing in hydroton..........


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah, he's in hydroton. 0 chance of over watering hah


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, he's in hydroton. 0 chance of over watering hah


Who said anything about over watering?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, he's in hydroton. 0 chance of over watering hah



^ He did 


:rofl: 


Honestly, was one reason I'd have thought you'd ask that question.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Top feeding can certainly be done, but you add the risk of rotting seedlings by keeping the medium too wet towards the top of the pot.
> 
> I have found over the years it is best to have roots grow in to your food rather than force feed a seedlings not quite ready.
> 
> What medium have your chosen to use in this project?


 I'm using hydroton, I'm not opposed to bottom feeding, I was just worried about how to get the water level up high enough to reach the taproot when its first emerging, I don't want it to dry out and die, I hear what your saying about keeping it too wet. What do you think would be the best plan?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Who said anything about over watering?



"Top feeding can certainly be done, but you add the risk of rotting seedlings by keeping the medium too wet towards the top of the pot."

Sorry, I ment to say "Hydroton shouldn't keep the medium too wet" 

Not overwatering.. wrong words, my bad PJ :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

> What do you think would be the best plan?



I think you have the best plan. I'm not as experienced as PJ, but especially with Hydroton, I think you've got a great process sorted out. :aok:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 24, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I'm using hydroton, I'm not opposed to bottom feeding, I was just worried about how to get the water level up high enough to reach the taproot when its first emerging, I don't want it to dry out and die, I hear what your saying about keeping it too wet. What do you think would be the best plan?



Looking at the setup I assume you are going to run several plants and net this out? 

Do you know how many plants you are going to run?

How high are the sides of your tray as opposed to the pots you plan to grow in?

Is your heart stuck on using clay pebbles to grow in?

Once I know these answers I can better answer your question. 

Personally I like more of a wicking types medium for EBB and Flow. You really never want to water up to the soil/media surface no matter which product you choose which is why I would steer you away a bit from doing so with seedlings.

Using a wicking type of media like Rock wool, or Coco coir chips I would use over Clay, and I used it for 20 years. 

Using the coco chips also almost eliminates the concern of water born issues like Pythium due to nutrient tempeture highs most seen is bottom reservoir type setups. It's also about half the cost of clay, and can easily become mulch on the garden when you are done using it.

I am running a little setup now that is similar to yours only a bit smaller at 2x3 using this technique. 

Check out the results in my GG4 thread listed in my banner area below.

If you have questions, ask away. 
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

> Is your heart stuck on using clay pebbles to grow in?



Yeah, Brix.. after my bit of experience, it's good for DWC, but as far as flood and drain of any type, it's seeming COCO is where it's at. 

I'm going to be trying PJ's way, with Coco Coir chunk, and I have a feeling (after using coco in the past) that what I'm about to setup is going to be awesome. I do not think it would be quite as awesome in Hydroton. Great for DWC.. that's it.  

I know it's not much of a loss since you've already bought some, but you can change up right now and go the COCO root. (I would agree with chunk.. PlantIt brand seems great)   :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm riding along with ya Brix, good luck PJ nor Doc will steer ya wrong.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Looking at the setup I assume you are going to run several plants and net this out?
> 
> Do you know how many plants you are going to run?
> 
> ...


QUOTE=P Jammers;930129]Looking at the setup I assume you are going to run several plants and net this out?  Yes

Do you know how many plants you are going to run? 6

How high are the sides of your tray as opposed to the pots you plan to grow in?
Tray is 4.5 in.       Pots are 4.5 in.

Is your heart stuck on using clay pebbles to grow in? No, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Look at what came in the mail today! Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> I'm riding along with ya Brix, good luck PJ nor Doc will steer ya wrong.



Thanks for the ride along kraven. I know I'm in the right place, and amongst the best growers for sure!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, the Hydroton can't hold microbes... I didn't realize this when I started. Now, I'm going to be using Coco chunk and adding Mykos to it even.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I'm not feeling too bright, that's for sure:rofl: I got my seeds shipped discreetly through the attitude. I used the random gift option. They sent me a don't tell. Lol I opened it, rifled through the box looking for my seeds! They weren't in there! I was so ticked, I threw the stupid thing in the garbage and figured oh well, customs must've gotten them. Then I remembered I'm a stoner, and I shouldn't just give up that easy. So I fished it out of the trash. And looked a little closer. There was a way do not tell hang from, and bingo! There were my seeds! Lol. True story :aok:


 
your not supposed to tell about the stealth............


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> your not supposed to tell about the stealth............



Oops! I won't tell anybody else! Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

If you really want to be effective, go back.. both G13 and you.. and edit out those details. 

The edit button.. find and use!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If you really want to be effective, go back.. both G13 and you.. and edit out those details.
> 
> The edit button.. find and use!



Good idea doc! Done and done!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If you really want to be effective, go back.. both G13 and you.. and edit out those details.
> 
> The edit button.. find and use!


 


read mine....... I did.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 24, 2015)

I am going to suggest running a smart pot setup with Coco coir chips. I am guessing you could run a 3x3 with 9 and have a very even spacing. You could run 6 as well which is what I do in my test room.

I am not sure of your goal, but I certainly see no issues getting an LB out of that 3x3 run perfectly. Of course you'll need the right strain to do it with. 

This what I would use for a grow bag or the like. Does not have to be exact but a good size for that depth of tray and will fit your numbers no problem.

Using this setup you can also use your dripper rig in the beginning in case you don't wick far enough up, but I imagine you'd still be fine. That you'll have to experiment with.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Pots-2-Gallon-Soft-Sided-Container/dp/B002JUW7L4/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1429916959&sr=1-1&keywords=2+gallon+fabric+pot[/ame]

There are a few brands of Coco Chips out. I'd say most places will want to sell you the fine pith that everyone seems to amend, but ignore what most think. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-JSCC2-Organic-Planting-Plants/dp/B0049XH0FM/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1429917497&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=cococoir+chips[/ame]
or
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/FibreDust-037-Coco-Mulch/dp/B00DQ4P6YW/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1429917558&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=fiberdust+coco+chips[/ame]

I use both with great success and never wash the stuff at all. You expand it in a Rubbermaid trashcan or the like, and within an hour your planting in it.

You will also need some Epsom salts to boost the mag and sulfur content for the first 5 or so weeks, or two and a half nute changeouts. 

Feeding under your LED's is not going to be like it was using HPS. The positive is you're gong to save not only power, but money on food as well.

If you decide to go this direction hit me up, and I'll walk you through a run so you crush it first time out.

EDIT: forgot one point I also wanted to make is you should hold off on CO2 until you are sure the food for these strains is good. One little mess up and your frying plants in mere hours under LED's.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> read mine....... I did.



:rofl: 

Nice, total bonehead mode; ENGAGED!  

My baaad


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

> Feeding under your LED's is not going to be like it was using HPS. The positive is you're gong to save not only power, but money on food as well.



Mother of god, listen to this Brix!!! If you check my entire recent journal, you'll notice I figured this out the hard way! Cut your feeding to half strength easily


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> your not supposed to tell about the stealth............





P Jammers said:


> I am going to suggest running a smart pot setup with Coco coir chips. I am guessing you could run a 3x3 with 9 and have a very even spacing. You could run 6 as well which is what I do in my test room.
> 
> I am not sure of your goal, but I certainly see no issues getting an LB out of that 3x3 run perfectly. Of course you'll need the right strain to do it with.
> 
> ...



Ok so I already have 1 gallon, 5 gallon, and 7 gallon smart pots! Lol could I use a 1 gallon? If hate to have to buy more 2 gallon if I don't have to. I already bought a bag of plant it hydroton, but I'll just take it back and swap it out for the coco choir chips.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> read mine....... I did.



I still see it up there grower 13! You sure you deleted it?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I still see it up there grower 13! You sure you deleted it?



Oooooh, I just read it, good job! :rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Oooooh, I just read it, good job! :rofl:


 


dang funny stoner story for sure......... your hit.... :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

> I already bought a bag of plant it hydroton, but I'll just take it back and swap it out for the coco choir chips



Perfect! :aok: 

As for the smart pots, the point will be to line your other pots with em. They don't have to be perfect, just have to cover your drain holes. Unless PJ is saying run them without plastic pots, but I hate Smart Pots without plastic support!  

I'll be lining the bottoms of my pots with that material. I have pots from years ago left over.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Look it's light! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

These things are bright! And I see some method7's in my future. Everything is not supposed to be green!:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> These things are bright! And I see some method7's in my future. Everything is not supposed to be green!:rofl:


 


pink mojo.....lmao:stoned:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

No rocket science here! Just hung as you see it! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

My ghetto wire hanging rig on the controller! Lol:rofl: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

This controller is the shizzznit! It controls fans, lights, AC, (if you have one), dehumidifier, hydro pumps,and the hydro pumps have a selector switch to tell if you wanna feed at night, day or all the time. It controls Heaters in the night cycle. And the best part is the fuzzy logic, which shoots an infra red beam into the tent and measures the ppm's of co2 in the room and the ability to set parameters of the ppms of co2 wanted in the room. And then operates the regulator on the co2 bottle accordingly, but only when fans are off. Then turns off when fans come back on. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 24, 2015)

The funny thing is, I havnt even hooked up my co2 bottle and regulator. And look at the reading. 1729 PPM's???? Something ain't right!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 24, 2015)

Is it brand new or have you had it a minute? Guessing it just needs to be calibrated?

I run a Chhc-4 myself and has worked flawlessly for about 4 years now.

As for the pots, 1 gallon may be a bit small, but you could surly give it a go. May just need to adjust the amount of times a day you feed to get it right. Could also maybe just cut the top off the 5 gallon pots you have as well if 6 will fit in there. You want the top of the pot to be about 4 to 5 inches higher than the top of the flood tray.

And No Doc, I would not put a plastic pot around it. Wouldn't allow it to work properly then and dry off roots.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 25, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Is it brand new or have you had it a minute? Guessing it just needs to be calibrated?
> 
> I run a Chhc-4 myself and has worked flawlessly for about 4 years now.
> 
> ...



I've had this controller and used it for about 15-20 grows in soil. Like approx. three years.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 25, 2015)

So, should I still use the rapid rooters for germination, or just germinate right in the coco chips?


----------



## akhockey (Apr 25, 2015)

Personally I love hydroton. I have a set up similar to yours minus the LEDs. I have 2 mortar mixing tubs side by side filled with clay running to a 140 qt ice chest for a rez. What I do is start cuts in rockwool 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 rockwool then put them in 4 x 4 rockwool cubes to veg in a smaller ebb and flow tub. Then I just kind of nestle the  bigger cubes barely deep enough in the pebbles so that they get nutes when it floods. My Pineapple Express loves it. With the larger rockwool cubes I find that cleaning the roots out of the rocks is much easier. And I can veg in a separate spot.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

Still use the rapid rooters, most definitely Brix :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

> Personally I love hydroton.



I loved it until I found out it does not hold Microbes, so if your dealing with things like Tea etc, it would be a wasted process.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 25, 2015)

Brix I swear by the rapid rooter plugs, love them and they are a breeze to work with IMHO


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2015)

I also agree,,Rapid Rooters work great. I never cared for RW,,but to each his own.


----------



## akhockey (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I loved it until I found out it does not hold Microbes, so if your dealing with things like Tea etc, it would be a wasted process.


 True. I run GH Lucas Formula without any additives and it works very well for me in hydro. I never have root issues either. Now on the other hand I do run some organic soil babies too so I get the need for critters there.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 26, 2015)

So I had a long weekend of jazz festing. Only had time to hang my carbon filter. Lol. I'll be going to get some coco choir chips tomorrow. I'll hook up my fan as well. More to come! Hope to be popping seeds by wed.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

So PJ, I took your advice, got these today 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

And this too 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

I hung the carbon filter all the way to the right so that it will not be far from the vent hole I'm using for the ventilation fan. The less duct you run for the fan, and as inline as possible, the better. Every bend restricts airflow! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm proud of this tent, its handling a lot of weight!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

YES! Awesome Brix!!! :aok: 

I'm happy for you. And good one on the smart pot + coco chunk combo. We'll be nearly identical in setups, since I bought two Grow Flow setups ($1,100 later)


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> YES! Awesome Brix!!! :aok:
> 
> I'm happy for you. And good one on the smart pot + coco chunk combo. We'll be nearly identical in setups, since I bought two Grow Flow setups ($1,100 later)



That's awesome doc! When will you be setting these up?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

As soon as stuff finishes! Pop into the Office sometime and check in. You're over due for a check up :rofl: 

I'll be posting more pics tomorrow, but there's ONE HECK of a learning curve!!!! At least I learned ahead of time for ya! lol!!!! 

Feed HALF STRENGTH .. for the love of god, do not feed whatever you're used to feeding, even if you know the strain!! The LED's feed the plants, and this is some serious bizness lol. Also, don't grow big plants, like 4 in one place.. do like 16 in a 4x4 or 12 or so, and WAY less leaves and way less horizontal training!! It's all together a different process, and I learned the super hard way!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> As soon as stuff finishes! Pop into the Office sometime and check in. You're over due for a check up :rofl:
> 
> I'll be posting more pics tomorrow, but there's ONE HECK of a learning curve!!!! At least I learned ahead of time for ya! lol!!!!
> 
> Feed HALF STRENGTH .. for the love of god, do not feed whatever you're used to feeding, even if you know the strain!! The LED's feed the plants, and this is some serious bizness lol. Also, don't grow big plants, like 4 in one place.. do like 16 in a 4x4 or 12 or so, and WAY less leaves and way less horizontal training!! It's all together a different process, and I learned the super hard way!



I hear all of that! That's why I chose short strains on this purchase. I'll be topping and spreading through a net on this one, next run I'll run clones, and I'll keep em small and run nine. I just popped in the office a minute ago, the secretary said you were on lunch! :rofl: lookin good over there doc, tons of trichs, still need some more fat, but I think you've got the problem figured out this round, the next one will be a grand slam I'm sure:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah more fat = more plants, less width / branches. Just think, I have 4 plants and each one probably has 50 or so branches and sub branches etc, easily! I want to get to doing 4-6 branches on a single, and do 12 - 16 of em.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah more fat = more plants, less width / branches. Just think, I have 4 plants and each one probably has 50 or so branches and sub branches etc, easily! I want to get to doing 4-6 branches on a single, and do 12 - 16 of em.



Yeah I'm shooting for 6-7 shoots. Gonna have to super crop em to stop the stretch. They're indica dom's so they shouldn't stretch too much, depending on the phenos I get. But yeah nothing below the net and let the LED penetrate down the plants 16-18 inches or so. I've read pj's pruning for yield led tutorial! I think I'm gonna have a good first run. If things go well, next run I'll dose em with co2. Well....when I get the feed schedules sorted out anyway!:aok:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 28, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So PJ, I took your advice, got these today


Perfect



HighBrixMMJ said:


> And this too


Perfect, you have the keys to success. 

I use a rubbermaid trashcan and use hot water straight from my water spicket and expand it. Once it is expanded I try and drain off as much of the standing water in the bottom as I can. I then let it sit at least 24 hours beofre use, but some sits for a week at a time and I have had zero issues storing it this way as long as it is not kept with a lid.

If you are running GH Flora nutes I use 6ML micro, 9ML Grow and 1ML or gram per gallon of Epsom which will counter the Coco coir dissipation of both magnesium and sulfur. I run with this for the first three weeks of a seeds life, or clone. I will get three weeks use out of this mix typically and I flood every 12 hrs at this point. I also add back fresh water after every feed to top off the res to the same level so food PPM's go down and PH rises.

At 21 days food is changed to 6ML of micro and 9ML of bloom with 1ML or gram of Epsom, which can normally be discontinued about two weeks after flipping the switch. If you do run the CO2, plan on the epsom staying. 

If your in to other additives I'd suggest holding off until you get a grow in under your belt. I'll use kool bloom at times but very sparingly.

LED growing is a whole new animal if you come from the HPS era for sure. 

Once you get your first dialed in grow under your belt, you'll never look back...

Also please remember that these numbers are very basic. Always read your plants, and do so in natural lighting. If they get a little dark or the leaves start to roll down on you, you'll have to back off the micro.



Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's all together a different process, and I learned the super hard way!


Learned, or learning?
:rofl:

You'll want to follow the above as well my friend.

Now, let's get err done!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

> You'll want to follow the above as well my friend.
> 
> Now, let's get err done!



OH you know I already purchased the stuff and will follow along  
And obviously I'm learning, but you KNOW I've learned a lot so far... the HARD way :rofl:


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 29, 2015)

Been following along. Looking good. LED`s are here to stay.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 29, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> Perfect, you have the keys to success.
> ...



So PJ, I am using AN jungle juice three part. Basically the same as the GH flora correct? I have some bloombastic, but I'll hold off on that and co2 this round til I got these new strains dialed in!:aok:  

I understand your feeding schedule, easy enough! Is this ok to feed from seedling? Or do I start with straight water PH'ed to 5.3? My next question is more on the flood schedule after the first three weeks. How long? How often? I have a 40 gallon Rez, how much nute solution should I mix, all 40? Oh and DGF talks about using mycorrhizae, however I'm not sure that's beneficial when using synthetic nutes, am I right? My thinking is the nutes will kill the microbes? I've had a lot of success with organic soil grows in the past and this was always a rule of thumb!
I'd hate to waste money on that, I love great white, but that stuffs expensive! Don't wanna just throw it away! Lol.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 30, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So PJ, I am using AN jungle juice three part. Basically the same as the GH flora correct?
> That's what they claim. In my experience no they are not, not even close IMHO
> 
> I have some bloombastic, but I'll hold off on that and co2 this round til I got these new strains dialed in!:aok:
> ...



As far as flood times, turn on the flood and see how long it takes to fill the tray. If it fills in less than 15 minutes then 15 is fine. If it takes longer then extend the time. 

No worries about trying to get everything down now. Lets get some plants going, and I'll walk you through it as you go.
:48:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent thread Brix. Green mojo when you get the grow kicked off bro.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 30, 2015)

mountains of good information in here.....holy crap!!!

Thanks for the good read, will definitely follow along!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2015)

I was going to switch from GH to JJ when my gallons were empty.  The formulas for the Jungle Juice and the GH appears to be the same....any idea what makes JJ not as good?  Scott has purchased GH and I hate supporting Monsanto.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 1, 2015)

love the info ty pj and green mojo on the grow bro


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 1, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Excellent thread Brix. Green mojo when you get the grow kicked off bro.



Thanks kraven, good to see you in here!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 1, 2015)

budz4me said:


> mountains of good information in here.....holy crap!!!
> 
> Thanks for the good read, will definitely follow along!!



Welcome budz4me! It's gonna be a good show!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

Ok so I havnt had much time lately but got some stuff done Sunday. I hung my fan and ran some hard ducting up to the filter, but I will not be connecting it to the filter until flower. I just have to put a piece of flex duct to connect! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

This is where I'll add flex duct and hook up filter in flower 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

I hung my fan speed controller with a wire and secured it to the side using Velcro. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

Got my air pump ready for aerating my nutrient solution in my reservoir. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

Next I expanded some coco coir chips! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

I break it up and put it in a tote to add water to it! I'm using an 18gal tote. I am only expanding half of this brick as I'm only using six 2 gallon smart pots. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

A whole brick calls for 7 gal of water to hydrate. I am using half so I'll use 3.5 gal of water. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

We need to ph this water to 5.7 but first we need to make sure our ph meter is calibrated correctly. Mine has sat for about 6 months, so I will recalibrate using general hydroponics 7.0 reference solution. I also store my meter with the diode resting in this as well. I simply fill the cap to my ph meter and hang upright til next use! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

Next we will add some ph down to our water and check the level with our ph meter. I added about 15 ml using an 5 ml dropper. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

So once we ph to 5.7 were ready to hydrate the coco. I use a small dish to dip my meter into. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

So I'm finally ready to pop some beans, but before I do I need some guidance using these rapid rooters as this is my first time using them. Do I soak em in PH'ed water? Cloning solution? What are your tips and tricks?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 4, 2015)

I soak rapid rooters in 5.5 ph'd water, for CLONING. Not sure if this is the same for seeds. 

Also, I believe you want to calibrate your PH meter using BOTH 4.01 and 7.01 solution. I believe you start with 7.0, then calibrate, then rinse with water, then 4.0, then calibrate, and it should be good. At least, this is how we calibrate the Bluelabs pens. :aok: 

Lookin' great Brix!! Can't wait my friend!


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 4, 2015)

sweet lookin setup! BtL


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I soak rapid rooters in 5.5 ph'd water, for CLONING. Not sure if this is the same for seeds.
> 
> Also, I believe you want to calibrate your PH meter using BOTH 4.01 and 7.01 solution. I believe you start with 7.0, then calibrate, then rinse with water, then 4.0, then calibrate, and it should be good. At least, this is how we calibrate the Bluelabs pens. :aok:
> 
> Lookin' great Brix!! Can't wait my friend!



I'm pretty sure that the bottle says 7.0 not 7.1 :rofl: and yeah I had a bottle of 4.0 as well, I just ran out. Great advice for the noob crowd following along! Thanks doc! :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (May 4, 2015)

:48:

looking good.......


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 4, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 4, 2015)

I suppose I didn't need to specify the ".01" part :rofl:  

Whoops!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 5, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> :aok:



I don't use that brand I use the general hydroponics. Those packets seem small, and is it one time use only? I like the GH resealable bottles. Those little packets seem like a pita!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 5, 2015)

> I don't use that brand I use the general hydroponics



Oh, so do I... and only the 4.0 from GH mentions 4.01.. but the 7.0 is teeeeeecccchhhhnically 7.01 too :rofl: 


So silly, I know.


----------



## P Jammers (May 5, 2015)

Got my seat


----------



## budz4me (May 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I soak rapid rooters in 5.5 ph'd water, for CLONING. Not sure if this is the same for seeds.
> 
> Also, I believe you want to calibrate your PH meter using BOTH 4.01 and 7.01 solution. I believe you start with 7.0, then calibrate, then rinse with water, then 4.0, then calibrate, and it should be good. At least, this is how we calibrate the Bluelabs pens. :aok:
> 
> Lookin' great Brix!! Can't wait my friend!



Correct, and I personally PH to 5.5 for seeds as well, 100% so far

Someone told me last year to do seeds at 4.5, but I decided not to because well...if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 7, 2015)

4.5? Holy moley!


----------



## budz4me (May 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> 4.5? Holy moley!



yeah, thats what I thought.....I was half worried about the water eating through my plastic pots LMAO


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 7, 2015)

LOL :rofl: I know, right?!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

Just use vinegar sheesh


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

So it came in the mail today 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Look at all the good fungi in this stuff 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Endo ecto and trichoderma. Promotes a healthy root structure for better nutrient uptake as well as pathogen and pest resistance. Basically overall vigor of the plant! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

So I am popping beans today, first I have to soak the rapid rooters in PH'ed water to 5.7. So get a bowl of water. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Add ph down 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Ph to 5.7 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Soak rapid rooters. I should also mention this water was left out for a couple days to dissipate all chlorine. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Next I gently squeeze most of the excess water out of the Rapid rooter and place the bean in the hole.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

I use a plug tray like this 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Then I place my rapid rooters along with the beans inside into the tray and label them so I kno which is which. I did 2 Barneys farm critical kush, 2 Barneys farm blue cheese, and 1 Dutch passion auto Mazar. All fem beans. I will also note that I tear little pieces of rapid rooter off another and place it over the hole to keep light out. And that's it folks, now we wait. Making sure to not let the plugs dry out! Keeping a close eye for signs of life!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Then I place my rapid rooters along with the beans inside into the tray and label them so I kno which is which. I did 2 Barneys farm critical kush, 2 Barneys farm blue cheese, and 1 Dutch passion auto Mazar. All fem beans. I will also note that I tear little pieces of rapid rooter off another and place it over the hole to keep light out. And that's it folks, now we wait. Making sure to not let the plugs dry out! Keeping a close eye for signs of life!



Oops looks like this 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

So now the fun starts. I added 25 gal. Of tap water to the reservoir and I am bubbling it for a couple days. Then I'll mix some nutes ph it to 5.7 and get growing! :aok:


----------



## Kraven (May 7, 2015)

Looking good Brix, green mojo bro...the grows started


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 7, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Looking good Brix, green mojo bro...the grows started



Thanks brosef!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2015)

Sounds great.  I am looking forward to following along on your grow here and learn a bit more about  LEDs along the way.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2015)

Great to have you along THG, it's gonna be a learning experience for all of us! PJ will be here to help us along the way as well! Thank god! Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 8, 2015)

Hey Brix... Tent #2 comes down today, for me.  

Stay tuned. I know I did poopy training, but I think I'm going to have an "ok" yield. Also, density was more than I imagined, honestly!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2015)

I saw that, I can't wait to hear some real numbers. I can't wait to see your new setup. I've been thinking of turning my tent into a veg tent and buying a new one and a hydrofarm ebb and grow system like you bought. What size pots are yours? I really need the height. Growing from the floor would be such an advantage.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 8, 2015)

> Growing from the floor would be such an advantage.



^Absolutely! 

They are 2 gal and are MORE than enough. I want to purchase the site expansion so I can run 16 in my tents instead of only 12. 

Here's a link to what I bought: 

https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/GFO7KT

It was up between the Titan Flo-N-Gro, the Sentinel setup, and my Hydrofarm Grow Flow setup. I had the final narrowing down to Titan Vs Hydrofarm and the Hydrofarm setup won out due to a couple factors. One being I read the control bucket timer is kinda "meh" and that there's standing water in the others except the Hydrofarm. Hydrofarm bought out the CAP pat., so this is the re-designed setup. They added a nifty concave bottom so that all fluid is eliminated from the bottoms so there's no standing water. 

:aok: 

Also, as for my yield.. I KNOW it suffered, so for all the people looking forward to my results, I'm afraid it's going to take a couple months till I iron stuff out to truly know what's up. With that said, the stuff is super dense and I'm very happy over all


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ^Absolutely!
> 
> They are 2 gal and are MORE than enough. I want to purchase the site expansion so I can run 16 in my tents instead of only 12.
> 
> ...



Cool, sounds great, I thought I read that they had 7 gal. Buckets, so I was like meh, but 2 gal. Would be badass. I would probably only run 9 buckets in a 4x4 tent! Also I think I'm buying a tri meter for my Rez. I think blue labs is the one.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 8, 2015)

No, if I were you I'd run 12 in the 4x4.. I'm aiming to run 16 in 4.5 x 4.5.  And yeah, if you get the Bluelabs Guardian...I'll drool. Hey, BUY ME ONE! I'm now officially broke! LOL  

Honestly though, that's a BAD ARSE meter! :aok:


----------



## P Jammers (May 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> No, if I were you I'd run 12 in the 4x4.. I'm aiming to run 16 in 4.5 x 4.5.  And yeah, if you get the Bluelabs Guardian...I'll drool. Hey, BUY ME ONE! I'm now officially broke! LOL
> 
> Honestly though, that's a BAD ARSE meter! :aok:


I agree it does not get much better than the Guardian and own 3 of them. I also use a Bluelab combo meter that's easy to use on the fly when mixing things up.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 8, 2015)

I cant imagine being without my continuous meters!  
I went with the (step down/cheaper) Nutra-dip Tri-meter with BlueLab pens to check/verify.  
so far so good.
:48:


----------



## Bongofury (May 8, 2015)

Just checkin in HighBrix. Green Mojo to ya buddy.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 10, 2015)

So I go to my tent today and got some good news.....I'm gonna be a father! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 10, 2015)

One blue cheese and one critical kush have poked their little heads out!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 10, 2015)

I've found the blue lab guardian for $255.54 with free shipping tax included. In a couple weeks I am gonna make the purchase. Dont worry DGF I'll post a pic so you can drool! :rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> One blue cheese and one critical kush have poked their little heads out!


 

congrats....    Daddy........:smoke1:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 10, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> congrats....    Daddy........:smoke1:



Thanks brosef! I just peeked into the other rapid rooters and all have cracked and should be poking their heads up by tomorrow! Not bad, 100% germination rate on my first run with the rapid rooters. No paper towels, no soaking them in a glass of water. Just soak the plug, drop the seed, cover with a tiny piece of the RR and make sure they don't dry out. BAM! Like magic. Happy dance! :dancing:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 11, 2015)

You PH'd the Rooters to 5.5 right? Curious is all. I had NO luck with Rapid Rooters over 2 years, until soaking in 5.5 PHd water for an hour minimum, up to 12 hours. I went 5/5 just recently... first time ever!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 11, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You PH'd the Rooters to 5.5 right? Curious is all. I had NO luck with Rapid Rooters over 2 years, until soaking in 5.5 PHd water for an hour minimum, up to 12 hours. I went 5/5 just recently... first time ever!



I PH'ed to 5.7 and soaked em for a minute maybe.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 11, 2015)

Ok so I know what I'll be buying myself for Christmas this year. I really want the blue lab ph controller. $404.00. But looks like the shizzle! That coupled with the guardian would sure make my life a lot easier!


----------



## Kraven (May 12, 2015)

Gratz Brixx, pulling up a chair for the show


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 12, 2015)

Bad news. I came home today to only one blue cheese still standing! I don't get it! They were rockin this morning!


----------



## Kraven (May 12, 2015)

Oh wow, you gotta be kidding me man....:confused2:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 12, 2015)

Wish I was. Guess I'm popping beans again!


----------



## Kraven (May 12, 2015)

:farm: Green mojo bro


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2015)

bummer highbrix........ what happened? to wet? to dry? to hot? to far from light? don't want a repeat......... green mojo


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 13, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> bummer highbrix........ what happened? to wet? to dry? to hot? to far from light? don't want a repeat......... green mojo



Not sure brosef, I feel like I've done everything right! I still have one standing and I looked down into the RR and there's still a white taproot, looks healthy, maybe they'll rebound? I'm not holding my breath that's for sure! How did one survive looks totally healthy and the rest are a bust? :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 13, 2015)

Rooter plugs dry SUPER easy... you sure that's not what happened? 

I do not prefer rooter plugs out of every other method I've used. Least favorite method for me.


----------



## Growdude (May 13, 2015)

If the stem is soft right where it emerges from the plug it could be "damp off"
normally caused from being to wet, fungi, spores.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 14, 2015)

I believe it was too dry! Wha wha whaaaaaa!


----------



## Kraven (May 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Rooter plugs dry SUPER easy... you sure that's not what happened?
> 
> I do not prefer rooter plugs out of every other method I've used. Least favorite method for me.



I love them but as soon as I see a sprout they need to go into the medium in my opinion, Doc is right they will dry rapidly, but I feel they are excellent for popping beans the way I use them  personally.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 14, 2015)

Indeed.. and my speaking of rooters is only from cloning experience  But it's kind of the same general thing.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Just sayin sorry I havnt been around lately. Been dealin with some family issues.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2015)

Same here.... lucky for a recovery this time, but one of the times.. my dad won't recover. 

I feel your pain and can relate my friend


----------

